# Recherche Néon imprimante



## bambinomac (20 Décembre 2011)

Bonjour

Voilà mon petit problème. J'ai une imprimante HP PSC 1610 multifonctions

Le néon est HS, et je suis à la recherche de cet article.

Malgré toutes mes recherches sur la toile, je n'ai rien trouvé. Peut-être connaîtriez vous un atelier ou une boutique ou tout autre endroit, où je pourrai éventuellement trouver ce néon.

Cordialement


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (20 Décembre 2011)

Sur le web, on trouve pas grand chose pour ton multifonctions tout public.  

Et le moindre truc est à un prix incroyable (par exemple http://www.scanstore.com/Hardware/p...temType=17&PartText=&bSubmit=Search&PART_ID=0)

À moins de trouver un autre multi-fonction dont la partie impression est en panne, et faire une récupération de pièces, il vaudrait mieux que le papa noël t'apporte un nouveau scanner ou alors un nouveau combo.

Edit :

Même sur le site de HP (http://partsurfer.hp.com) dédié aux pièces, ils vendent toutes les parties du plastique, ext... mais pas lampe du scanner.


----------



## bambinomac (20 Décembre 2011)

Oui tu as raison sur le fond, mais il arrive quelquefois qu'une personne a une adresse intéressante.
Depuis la panne je m'en suis acheté une autre, mais avant que celle-ci ne parte à la benne....

Merci pour ta réponse, joyeux Noël et bonne Année à tous.

Cordialement


----------

